# Lighting for 90 gallon tank



## Wei (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first post. I have a 90 gallon tank with African cichlids. In the near future, I want to convert it into a salt water tank.

The lighting is not so good right now - just one fluorescent light. I would appreciate it if you can suggest some specific good, quiet lighting systems that can be used for this tank for a few months, and later for a salt water tank. It would be even better if you can tell me where to buy them. My budget is around $500. I am not good enough to build anything, by the way. Thanks!


----------



## AquaOverflow (Oct 11, 2011)

I would check out T5 lighting. You can look at 
Aquarium Pet Fish Supplies, Tank Accessories, Overflow Box, Aquarium Supplements (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

48" Metal Halide MH T5 Aquarium Light Hood 716W Coral Reef Marine LED 3x 250W | eBay

48" INCH 6pc HO T5 AQUARIUM REEF LIGHTS 324W w/Timer | eBay


----------



## Wei (Nov 13, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> 48" Metal Halide MH T5 Aquarium Light Hood 716W Coral Reef Marine LED 3x 250W | eBay
> 
> 48" INCH 6pc HO T5 AQUARIUM REEF LIGHTS 324W w/Timer | eBay


Thanks for the reply. At this price range, is it possible to get any LED light system?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Wei said:


> Thanks for the reply. At this price range, is it possible to get any LED light system?


Your $500 light range.

Reef Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland Reef Capable LED Lighting System
LED Aquarium Lighting, Aquarium LED light Fixtures, Fish tank LED, Aquarium Moonlights - AQUACAVE.com
https://www.ecoxotic.com/


----------



## Cassie1122 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wei said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post. I have a 90 gallon tank with African cichlids. In the near future, I want to convert it into a salt water tank.
> 
> The lighting is not so good right now - just one fluorescent light. I would appreciate it if you can suggest some specific good, quiet lighting systems that can be used for this tank for a few months, and later for a salt water tank. It would be even better if you can tell me where to buy them. My budget is around $500. I am not good enough to build anything, by the way. Thanks!


hi,This is Cassie.
And i think the LED aquarium light is better for you and your tank
it is the cold light sourse,and won't hurt your aquarium and fish.
you can leave massage to me.I'd love to give you some help
you can find many LED aquarium light.I hope it will give you some help.


----------



## Amazz (Dec 4, 2011)

*I also have a 90 gal tank and need clarification +*

I recently acquired a 90 gal tank from a friend with outdated lights. I want to grow some corals as well as house fish. Is the 48"-60" Marineland Reef Capable LED Fixture adequate? This seems to be low end as far as pricing goes. I see the other options would cost considerably more. Are they that much better? Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

20W LED Flood light Outdoor Lamp White/Warm White/RGB Color/Blue/Red/Green IP65 | eBay
Other options out there that are better. That one will work for you, it has quite the good Lumens. Its not a terribly bad unit. For it to be great it would have twice that many LED's for 100watts, then it would be huge.


----------

